# per diem Dispatcher Clark Univ. PD



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

per diem Dispatcher Code: 199021
Institution:
*Clark University*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/24/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Clark University's Campus Police is looking to hire two (2) per diem Part-Time Dispatchers to assist the University Police in ensuring a safe environment for the students, faculty, staff and public. Under the general supervision of the Dispatch Coordinator, the Dispatchers operate as a primary point of contact for life or property emergencies and general Police and parking services.

Reporting to the Dispatch Coordinator, specific responsibilities include, but are not limited to: advice, direct and interpret emergency calls for service, and initiate Police, Fire and or EMS as needed. Document complete and accurate information into the computer aided dispatch system (IMC). Operate two-way radio communications for Police, Fire and EMS, including Clark University Student First Aid. Monitor intrusion, duress and fire alarms on the CBORD alarm system. Monitor and utilize card access system. Monitor Worcester Police communications for incident adjacent to the University, and dispatch Police if necessary. Receive, relay and transmit pertinent LEAPS/CJIS information from the State Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) terminal. Assist the students, staff, faculty and general public in the lobby of the Police Department. Prepare and transmit work orders to the University Physical Plant Department. Initiate notification to appropriate University officials or students, in the event of an emergency. Sign out keys for authorized students, staff or departments in accordance with the Clark University Police key policy. Receive, record and disseminate lost and found property in accordance with the Clark University Police lost and found policy. Utilize and transmit video recordings of incidents through the Universities CCTV system (Axis Camera Station). Assist with distribution of temporary parking decals. Assist with tasks deemed necessary by supervisors or Officers.

The successful candidates will have a high school diploma or equivalent; at least one (1) year of previous dispatching experience. First Aid and CPR certification preferred. Must be dependable, flexible and able to work all shifts including days, weekends, evenings and holidays. Must possess excellent written and interpersonal communication skills including the ability to be calm under pressure. Must be able to multi-task, possess typing skills and knowledge of different computer programs. Must be able to successfully pass an on the job training program.

The part-time dispatchers have a regular schedule of between 16 and 20 hour/week over 12 months with a starting hourly rate of $14. The part-time positions are afforded generous paid time off benefits and use of the campus facilities (e.g. fitness center library). 
Review of applications will begin immediately. Please e-mail cover letter and resume to: [email protected] or mail to: Clark University, Human Resources, 950 Main Street, Worcester, MA 01610.

Code 199021 must be referenced in the subject line to be considered for this positon.

*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Clark University
950 Main Street
Worcester, MA 01610-1477

Phone:
508-793-7294

Fax:
508-793-8809

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------

